# Looking for a "Pusher" Figure



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

No, not a drug "pusher" but a figure that can be posed as pushing an ore car. I know that Woodland Scenics makes a guy pushing a big crate, but the Woodland Scenic figures look too big for use on the T&LBRR. And LeMax makes a figure of a guy pushing a barrel and one of a guy pushing a hand truck, but these are too small. Any ideas???


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

How about this guy by Silver Ridge Mining Co?










Silver Ridge Mining Co Figures


I have him, as well as a few of their other figures. Pretty nice. Around 1:24-1:22 scale.


Here's a photo of our "pusher" unloading some concentrate bags:


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

One of the weight lifters from the HOMIE Figures Series just loves to push around mining cars:










You only have to reposition his hands. Cut at the wrist, turn 180 degrees and regue.

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 04/10/2009 4:02 PM
How about this guy by Silver Ridge Mining Co?










Silver Ridge Mining Co Figures


I have him, as well as a few of their other figures. Pretty nice. Around 1:24-1:22 scale.


Here's a photo of our "pusher" unloading some concentrate bags:














He looks good, though a bit pricey. Can you tell me how tall he is? It's not listed on their web site. BTW, I do use the Silver Ridge ore cars, dynamite car, and flat car in the mine. This is for the other end of the line where the ore cars are offloaded. 









Thanks


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 04/10/2009 4:23 PM
Hi,

One of the weight lifters from the HOMIE Figures Series just loves to push around mining cars:










You only have to reposition his hands. Cut at the wrist, turn 180 degrees and regue.

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen



Also a nice alternative! Most of the Homies are kind of small. Do you have a size on him? Thanks.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

*RE: Looking for a "Pusher" Figure*

Fritz 
what is in the hopper?


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Looking for a "Pusher" Figure*

Either a "golden" hamster or a ORmouse


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I wish I could give you the measurements. But he's with my layout in Colorado, while I'm still in Southern California working. I'll be at the layout again this summer, but that's probably too late for you.


He does work perfectly with the Silver Ridge Mining Co ore car, that you mention having. I wonder if someone could guess at the size based on the USA boxcar he's with in my photo?

Yikes they are kind of pricey. I can't believe we paid $20 a figure when we got him and his friends. I though they were around $10 a figure? And they used to have a lot of other figures, like a grocery store clerk, police man, gas station attendant, and a woman with child.

I also wonder what happened to the neat mine flumes they used to sell?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 04/10/2009 5:30 PM
I wish I could give you the measurements. But he's with my layout in Colorado, while I'm still in Southern California working. I'll be at the layout again this summer, but that's probably too late for you.


He does work perfectly with the Silver Ridge Mining Co ore car, that you mention having. I wonder if someone could guess at the size based on the USA boxcar he's with in my photo?



He would be pushing a larger ore car than the Silver Ridge cars. Actually, he would be pushing these guys. You can get a sense of the scale from the Silver Ridge mine cars and the MDC ore car.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Looking for a "Pusher" Figure*

Train-Li has figures can have the arms and legs bent by heating the figure to 250 degreees. 
Just do not bend too much or the appendage will get thin. 

Prices for these figures were very reasonable.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: Looking for a "Pusher" Figure*

Hi, 

The animal in the mine tub (Sidelines, GN15 scale) is my world famous hamster. His name is Hermann G. Glitzi. I have no idea how tall the Homie figure is. the second figure in the picture is a Woodland track worker. They claim to be in 1 : 22,5 scale. In my eyes the composition looks OK. 

Until a few years ago, they were working at the Stupidium Oxyde mine in Kraehwinkel. 










The figures with the striped suits are made from (stretched) Spanish Reamsa figures. I think, they are no longer made today. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

You may have seen this


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 04/11/2009 7:28 PM
You may have seen this 







Yes, but it's been a long time. Prety cool though.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Looking for a "Pusher" Figure*

I think I saw how he was made. Very cool.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Looking for a "Pusher" Figure*

There was an article in GR years ago about making an articulated pusher.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes there was Jerry. It was about the very same little guy in the YouTube video. Some springs and pins and strings. I didn't have the patience at the time to try it. I think I had more patience when I was young. I'll have to get back to that state some day, young that is.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

*RE: Looking for a "Pusher" Figure*

That video ... 

I'm sure to have bad dreams after seeing that disturbing little man stomping about ! 
Fly swat under the pillow tonight. 

Andrew


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

But he's such a sweet little fellow


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

*RE: Looking for a "Pusher" Figure*

As long as he stays between the rails and doesn't get too adventurous. 
He needs a friend that shovels coal to keep him busy ! 

Andrew


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

His hands are tied. I don't think he's going to far from his burden. Don't you want to be his friend?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Looking for a "Pusher" Figure*

Man,,, what a play on words. I ignored this thread at first thinking someone was doing an inner city scene with a Pusher, as defined by the band Steppin Wolfe 
'G0d [email protected]#n the pusher man' 
The animated guy pushing the cart is fantastic. I've seen it before, but its always fun to watch. 
Can I suggest that you buy a figure you like and alter it? 
Or, get some sculpty and make your own. Also, Prezer sells a kit with six figures called adam that you can pose anyway you want. You'll have to add clothing to them though, and they are not bakeable.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 04/16/2009 9:05 AM
Man,,, what a play on words. I ignored this thread at first thinking someone was doing an inner city scene with a Pusher, as defined by the band Steppin Wolfe 
'G0d [email protected]#n the pusher man' 
The animated guy pushing the cart is fantastic. I've seen it before, but its always fun to watch. 
Can I suggest that you buy a figure you like and alter it? 
Or, get some sculpty and make your own. Also, Prezer sells a kit with six figures called adam that you can pose anyway you want. You'll have to add clothing to them though, and they are not bakeable.



Thanks for the suggestion. I was actually looking into your figures, but didn't see one to do the job. I've got lots of "Adams" and "Eves" too. These were all skinny dipping, but nude plastic figures were too controversial so I had to add swim suits.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Looking for a "Pusher" Figure*

Great job on the clothing! You shouldn't have any problems making a 'pusher' out of an Adam figure. I try to keep as static as I can get with my figures because, they tend look strange when the rest of the layout is moving and thier in an action pose that goes no where. Thats what attracted me to the animated figure,,, it was actually moving. Another problem with the action pose is the alignment of the figure to the other objects he/she is interacting with. Easier if they are sitting, standing or leaning, not so easy if they are pushing, picking up, or opening something. 
Maybe I'll make an adam kit some day, so that people can articulate the figure to meet their needs, but that's a ways off as I have a mod on a ruby, a scratch build on 3 observation carts, a mod on connie, and a 1:6 scale figure I'm working on now.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Looking for a "Pusher" Figure*

The walking guy is amazing. I can't imagine how that was done. 

Robert


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd,

I've just started doing a web site for John Schneider's 'JUST PLAIN FOLK' and he has these 2 figures that might work for you....
























figure # 1017 ----------------------- figure # 1016


You can contact John at --
Phone - (856) 786-0080
Fax - (856) 786-1481 

email - [email protected]


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Dean Whipple on 04/18/2009 5:38 PM
Todd,

I've just started doing a web site for John Schneider's 'JUST PLAIN FOLK' and he has these 2 figures that might work for you....
























figure # 1017 ----------------------- figure # 1016


You can contact John at --
Phone - (856) 786-0080
Fax - (856) 786-1481 

email - [email protected]







They look perfect. If they are between 2-3/4 - 3-1/4" they would be fine. Will these be at The Big Train Show?


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd,
John shows his figures as 1:22.5, 'G' scale and they are in stock, if you want to make sure email him, he is in Arizona today at the Eaglewings Iron Craft show.... 
I do have this figure and she is little over 3" tall.....


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Dean Whipple on 04/19/2009 12:47 PM
Todd,
John shows his figures as 1:22.5, 'G' scale and they are in stock, if you want to make sure email him, he is in Arizona today at the Eaglewings Iron Craft show.... 
I do have this figure and she is little over 3" tall.....
















I'm sure that John would have sized them to go with his other figures, also featured promenently in the scene, so they will be fine. These two guys are already tired of pushing these things day in/day out and have been asking about their replacements.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a feeling that it's not a wagon load of stone that the girl is pushing.


----------

